# pelham bit help/ lip strap help



## Mistyrocks (2 August 2007)

I have got a pelham bit with curb chain, but i don't know how to attach the lip strap can anybody help? please?


----------



## JessPickle (2 August 2007)

I think it goes through the ring on the curb chain

Well thats how its always fitted on one of the liveries


----------



## Janette (2 August 2007)

It attaches to the small ring between the curb rein ring and the top ring.  it's a tricky operation, but you have to thread it through the metal ring and then back onitself through the loop/keeper , ensuring that it points in the correct dierction after all that.  It took me ages.
The shorter side attaches on the other side, and the little buckle fastens both the short piece on AND the the other side after it has been threaded through the ring on the curb.

Phew - hope I havn't confused you


----------



## MagicMo (3 August 2007)

Probably easiest to put the attach the curb chain as it would be when on the horse with the centre ring (to put the lip strap through) on the bottom. Then as Janette said!


----------



## spaniel (3 August 2007)

LOL,  this has got to be one of the hardest things to describe doing that I have ever been asked.  In all honesty to save you from a nervous breakdown and hours of threading the wrong bit the wrong way round.....find someone who already has an attached lip strap and copy!

I made the mistake once of taking mine off the pelham to clean it....I was longer putting the strap back on than I was cleaning the rest of the bridle!


----------



## asbo (3 August 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
It attaches to the small ring between the curb rein ring and the top ring.  it's a tricky operation, but you have to thread it through the metal ring and then back onitself through the loop/keeper , ensuring that it points in the correct direction after all that.  It took me ages.
The shorter side attaches on the other side, and the little buckle fastens both the short piece on AND the the other side after it has been threaded through the ring on the curb.

Phew - hope I haven't confused you 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

spent ages one night on AHHO trying to put mine on &amp; this is how we did it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





its confusing as you buckle 2 bits of leather to 1 buckle.


----------



## druid (3 August 2007)

Taken ages ago.. the pics are taken with the back of the bit facing you.


----------



## goeslikestink (7 August 2007)

make sure the  extra ring in center sits in the chin grove and dont do the sides of the curb chain up to tight as this will have the oppersite effect on the horse make sure the sides attach evenly


----------

